# [ZSH] Amélioration de la completion (en cours)

## Bapt

Mon amd64 étant de retour sous gentoo, je vais reprendre zsh-completion là ou je l'avais laissé. Si vous l'utilisez, quelles fonctions de completions spécifiques à gentoo vous manquent ? 

Pour le moment j'ai en tête de faire les fonctions pour :

- eselect

- eclean

- eix

Donnez moi la liste des autres fonctions/amélirations désirées par rapport à la version actuelle : 20050503.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

la completion sur eix m'intéresse

----------

## Untux

Hello Bapt. C'est de toi les zsh-completions gentoo ?... Alors chapeau ! Et merci. Perso j'utilises fréquemment celles d'emerge/ebuild/equery/genlop et j'en suis très content :] Je serais également bien content si elles existaient pour

- eix

- eselect

- layman

- flagedit

- dep (udept)

Si je devais en choisir une sur les quatre ça serait aussi eix... ou p'têtre eselect. Mais ça doit être coton à développer. J'ai bidouillé un peu celle de darcs qui ne fonctionnait pas très bien... bin j'en ai bavé ;)

----------

## Bapt

Oui, j'en suis à l'origine, mais je ne suis pas seuls, d'autres sont venu l'améliorer, et en rajouter. Sinon, je n'ai de nouveau plus de gentoo, donc je ne peux pas travailler sur la completion pour le moment. 

Quand je pourrais je complèterai les fonctions avec au moins eselect et eix.

Pour flagedit et layman, je ne peux rien garantir car sous gentoo j'utilise paludis (dont j'ai aussi fait les fonctions de completions).

----------

## Bapt

Pour eselect, c'est en cours : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=171381

----------

## babykart

cool: merci pour le job...   :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

bah pour le eselect c'était pas moi (mais un autre français  :Smile: ), en revanche je viens de le modifier...

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

eix c'est environ la meme que emerge, non ? enfin pour l'affichage des pacquet de portage...

----------

## Bapt

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> eix c'est environ la meme que emerge, non ? enfin pour l'affichage des pacquet de portage...

 

Non car eix n'est pas portage specifique, il peut très bien fonctionner avec paludis, il faut donc s'appuyer sur eix lui-même pour nous donner la listes des packages.

----------

## Bapt

Après avoir tester, je ne ferai pas udept (il ne fonctionne pas sur gentoo/freebsd - seule gentoo sous la main pour le moment : chroot g/fbsd sur un "vrai fbsd") ça sent le code pas portable.

layman, je peux le faire sans trop de problème, plus facile.

flagedit je ne connais pas et n'utilise pas, alors peut être dans un moment d'altruisme je verrai.

eix, je vais m'y atteler pour voir si c'est possible facilement ou pas. 

Je vous tiens au courant.

----------

## Bapt

J'ai commencé layman, il devrait être disponible pour demain.

eix en revanche est vraiment casse bonbon, car il a la blinde d'option dans tous les sens et qui ne s'accepte pas les unes les autres, il y a donc plein de cas de figure à gérer.

----------

## Untux

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Pour eselect, c'est en cours

  Chouettos :] Je l'ai essayé sur une dizaine de modules... no problemo.

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> flagedit je ne connais pas et n'utilise pas, alors peut être dans un moment d'altruisme je verrai.

  Bah... Si tu n'as pas de crise d'altruisme dans les semaines qui viennent, peut-être que je m'inspirerai de ton dynamisme (et de tes complétions) pour m'y essayer.

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> eix en revanche est vraiment casse bonbon, car il a la blinde d'option dans tous les sens et qui ne s'accepte pas les unes les autres, il y a donc plein de cas de figure à gérer.

 Celui là, par contre, je m'y essaierai pas :)

Encore merci.

----------

## Bapt

De rien, pour la peine voici layman : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=197518

Je ne complète pas les options de debug volontairement.

est ce que quelqu'un peut me confirmer que pour layman -Q2 ou -Q 2 c'est bien la même chose, idem pour -p ? le man page le donne sans espace mais ça semble marcher avec (et c'est moins chiant à définir).

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

et où est ce qu'on rajoute ceci ? stp

----------

## Untux

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> et où est ce qu'on rajoute ceci ? stp

 

Salut Neoxakira. En attendant que ce soit intégré, tu peux simplement mettre une copie des fichiers de completions dans ton répertoire /usr/share/zsh/site-functions. (Pour une intro à ZSH  voir [Howto] ZSH  de Bapt)

----------

## Untux

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> est ce que quelqu'un peut me confirmer que pour layman -Q2 ou -Q 2 c'est bien la même chose, idem pour -p ? le man page le donne sans espace mais ça semble marcher avec (et c'est moins chiant à définir).

 

Oui je confirme, [-Q] et [-p] fonctionnent aussi bien avec que sans espace avant la valeur. J'ai brievement testé _layman -> pas de pribloume ! Trop d'la balle :]

----------

